# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Νεος iMac Fusion 2T

## giorgiosb

Καλησπέρα, 

και καλή χρονιά !!!

παρήγγειλα το νέο μου iMac και θα έρθει με fusion 2 terra, αν και πάντα είχα ssd στο mac μου τώρα με τον fusion αλλάζει κάτι στην διαχείριση των προγραμμάτων και των αρχείων ?
 επειδή βάζω και windows  σε  paralel μπορεί το ιδιο να εφαρμοστεί και στον fusion ?

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ωχ! τόσο καλά πήγε η επισκευή του παλιού imac;  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Καλορίζικο!

υγ: από fusion δεν ξέρω αλλά και ούτε και από parallel. Λογικά πρέπει το mac OS να τους βλέπει σαν ένα drive (το fusion είναι ένας μικρός ssd και ένας κανονικός σκληρός). Αν το parallel τρέχει τα win σε virtual machine μέσα από το mac OS, πάλι ένα drive θα βλέπεις.

----------


## giorgiosb

τοσο δεν λες τιποτα!

θα το παρω πισω και με βλεπω να το χαρχαλευω εγω ( θα βάλω αλλή μητρική ελπιζω να βρω σε μεταχειρισμενη) 

οποτε παρηγγειλα το  καινουριο !! το περιμενω !!

thanks  :Razz:

----------

